# will a 1/2 ton be sufficient (for plowing and OTHER THINGS)?



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

I posted this on LawnSite as well, but figured posting it here would braoden the responses and opinions, so sorry if you are reading this a second time....

I'm going to buy a truck...I have, however, come to the conclusion that for the money I am able/willing to spend, a 1/2 ton is going to be my best value, meaning I could get an older 3/4 ton with a lot of miles on it for the same price as a couple year old 1/2 ton with very few miles. I found a wonderful 2006 Chevy 1/2 ton that looks like just what I need, has low miles, and most importantly, the dealer is going to give me a great deal on my trade and the price on the truck is right.

I am, however, worried that the 1/2 ton isnt going to be enough for what I need, or I am going to be pushing it as far as the limits of it goes. I am going to be towing my 6x10 trailer with my mowers (see list in my sig below), prob have the bed filled with grass at the same time, and on landscaping jobs prob have the bed at least half full of mulch and prob towing the trailer with some tools in it. I am also going to be plowing with it in the winter.

All that said, I would highly consider putting airbags in the back to help with the load, and level the front out by either using airbags, timbrens, cranking the torsion bars, or a combination of all 3. Is doing this going to actually help, or just visually mask the problem (if it even will be a problem)? I have had several chevy trucks when I was younger and I worked as a tech at a Chevy dealer for a while, so I know these trucks are built good and it will last me mechanically, but I am just worried I am going to be putting too much on it and "overloading it" at times.

Thanks for your help guys....oh and I will be getting rid of my Jeep, which can't tow anything no can I put anything in the back of it so it's pretty much useless as a landscape vehicle to me....I sure will miss the little thing plowing though!


----------



## FLASHMAN (Dec 6, 2003)

redtjx;712453 said:


> I posted this on LawnSite as well, but figured posting it here would braoden the responses and opinions, so sorry if you are reading this a second time....
> 
> I'm going to buy a truck...I have, however, come to the conclusion that for the money I am able/willing to spend, a 1/2 ton is going to be my best value, meaning I could get an older 3/4 ton with a lot of miles on it for the same price as a couple year old 1/2 ton with very few miles. I found a wonderful 2006 Chevy 1/2 ton that looks like just what I need, has low miles, and most importantly, the dealer is going to give me a great deal on my trade and the price on the truck is right.
> 
> ...


In my opinion, the most important thing to remember is your GVW. Regardless of how many suspension upgrades you add, your LEGAL gross vehicle weight will still be the same.

Personally, to do all that you intend to do, especially the part about towing a landscape trailer around with a bed full of mulch, I'd be looking at a 3/4 ton at minimum. Since you're considering a 1/2 ton, you obviously don't need a diesel, so that will increase your chances of getting a deal GREATLY...

Will a 1500 be capable of doing what you're asking it to do by doing certian upgrades? Probably, but god forbid you ever get in an accident while loaded above your GVW. Try telling your insurance company, "but I have Timbrens"... go with a 3/4 ton, JMHO...


----------



## MAR4CARS (Oct 6, 2005)

You can do as many suspension upgrades as you want but the frame and brakes will not be able to handle weight beyond what they are designed for.


----------



## rawdog (Feb 20, 2007)

I have regularly(not so much anymore) towed a JD 240 skid steer with 1 or 2 attachments(loading it creatively) on an about 12" trailer with a 02 sierra 1500. Havnt had any problems. The amount of grass and mulch you can fit in a bed really isnt that heavy.


----------



## Kollerman (Jan 2, 2008)

Red,

I have a 2000 GMC ext cab shortbox 1/2 ton and I tow around a 6x10 trailer all summer long for my lawn cutting service as well. On a regular occurance, I have the entire bed filled to the top with my grass clippings and I have never had a problem. The grass really isn't that much weight. Now if you are talking about mulch, that is a different story. Like the guys said above, I would worry more about being over your GVWR. With all the suspension upgrades, your truck might be able to handle a lot of weight, but it doesn't mean you are not taking a risk each time you haul something heavy.

I would definitely try and find a 3/4 ton just to be safe.


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

So, as long as I don't exceed the max GVW, I will be ok? When I say having the bed loaded up with mulch and then towing the trailer, I'm only talking about having a few things in the trailer, like a wheelbarrow and some hand tools...might be able to fit in the truck bed actually. I would only be loading mulch in the bed for small jobs, any bigger jobs I would have it delivered (like I did this past year). But, good information to know, I will have to look into what the GVW of the truck is and figure from there.


----------



## rawdog (Feb 20, 2007)

for what ur looking to do you're fine.... off topic...didnt you just get the snowdogg set up for the wrangler? Why are you jumping ship?


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

I would go for the 3/4 ton also. The landscaping company that I work for has several 3/4 ton chevy's and one 1/2 which is always having problems. Not to mention trying to pull the landscaping trailer with the two bobcat mowers on it is hell.


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

rawdog;713253 said:


> for what ur looking to do you're fine.... off topic...didnt you just get the snowdogg set up for the wrangler? Why are you jumping ship?


well, I was kind of in a bind for plowing and needed something to try and keep my few year-round customers, and I had the Jeep and it worked. Now, I'm looking towards spring and I really need a truck for my landscaping business. I have grown a lot in terms of equipment and hope to grow even more with new customers and theres no way the Jeep is gonna be able to do what I need a vehicle to do for me. I'm thinking I can put the SnowDogg on the truck, even though the blade is gonna be pretty short, it will get me through the rest of the winter and then I can just upgrade the blade next fall. The MD series plows will also go on a 1/2 ton from what I am told with the right mount.


----------



## sabres07 (Oct 9, 2008)

If you are doing that much upgrading year to year, just go with the 3/4 ton truck....there will come a time when you will be glad you got a bigger truck.


----------



## bersh (Dec 12, 2003)

Considering this is a business expense, and how you plan on using it, you should just go with a 3/4 ton and be done with it. Sure, the 1/2 ton might get by, but it will never do the job a 3/4 ton will do, nor will it do it as well, and you'll always be pushing it to the limit.


----------



## kmclawn (Nov 2, 2005)

I have a 1992 1/2 ton GMC truck and it is a let down compared to a older 1/2 ton pickups. It works great for my mowing business but but why would GMC put a car transmission in a pick-up? I have replaced the tranny once in 6 years and will need it again this spring. BOSS plows doesn't even recommend putting a plow on this truck. I would buy the 3/4 ton especially if you are going to put a plow on it.


----------



## russ130 (Oct 29, 2002)

I used to be the same way buying 1/2 tons cause they were cheaper. But they didn't last so I'd buy another one and then another. Then I came across a 3/4 ton cheap cause the guy was in jail and wanted out so he offered it to me for what it cost him to get out of jail. I still have that truck 13 years later and it runs like a bear still. So you know my answer here but as they say 'the proof is in the pudding'. I would never even think of a 1/2 ton anymore and neither should you if you are going to be using it commercially. 1/2 tons are great for wheelin' or riding around with your girlfriend but for work you gotta go 3/4 or better.


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

I agree with what all the others have said. Its not a good deal if you buying something that is not going to work for you. There will be to much temptation to over load and over work it. Mulch delivery is all good untill you don't want to wait and say " its only one load one time" a few dozen times

Half ton trucks are just to light duty for what you or any other commercial user will do with them. My father tried to talk me in to getting a 1/2 ton instead of the 2500hd ton for my construction business becuase it was cheaper blah blah. After towing a 10,000lbs skid steer and moving a few pallets of shingles to avoid waiting and paying for delivery he admitted that maybe the HD was a better choice


----------



## aeronutt (Sep 24, 2008)

I think others have already beaten this to death, but I'll chime in to say I've owned and worked both. When I had a 1/2 ton, I often wished it was a 3/4. While I drive my 3/4, I've never wished it was a 1/2 ton. You only care how much it costs once. You care if it's the right tool for the job every time you use it.


----------



## sabres07 (Oct 9, 2008)

aeronutt;719051 said:


> You only care how much it costs once.


This about sums up how most of us feel about this topic.wesport


----------



## Buckeye Chuck (Nov 22, 2004)

My half ton 4x4 plows great. I have several driveways I do and a church lot once in awhile. I'm glad I didn't get a 3/4. Hauling wise, it's a half ton, don't over load it.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

You should be able to score a major deal on a 3/4 ton right now. Dealers can't sell anything, and most people view 3/4 tons as "gas guzzlers". Be patient. Make an offer, and be prepared to walk away. Took me 6 weeks to buy my 97. It was exactly what I wanted, and I love it. I just had to have a little faith in God to pull it together. It wasn't even a buyers market at the time, either. I would strongly encourage you to go 3/4. You might have to go back a year, and maybe 10k more miles, but it will be totally worth it. A lot of old guys bought 3/4 tons, and never hauled more than a sheet of plywood. Look around, they're out there.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

It sounds to me like you will be ok with the 1/2 ton. If the plow that was on the Wrangler is going on the 1/2 ton, no problem there. A couple mowers on a 6x10 trailer is what 4,000 lbs tops? No problem there. A bed full of mulch is what, a couple yards, and is no big deal and neither is a bed full of grass. If you want the half ton, go ahead and get it. Based on what you say you need it for it sounds like you will be fine. That said, man I love my 3/4 ton diesel. Remember, 1/2 ton these days is way more than a 1/2 ton capacity.


----------



## Lencodude (Dec 30, 2008)

It all depends how you are going use your truck and what you are going to carry and pull. If you stay in the limits of a 1/2 and the engine you select can determine the difference if it can handle your needs or not for pulling a trailer and weight. If you are going to pull heavy equipement all the time (skid steer or backhoe) and put alot of weight in the truck box, then go for a 3/4 or 1 ton. you will have to determine your gvwr that suits your needs.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

The only important question I see here is how much does a typical load of mulch weigh? If you're going to be tossing 1500# of mulch in the bed with regularity I would avoid the 1/2 ton truck...you'll work it to a premature death and you'll always be fixing stuff. Pony up, get a 3/4 ton and be done with it. 

The trailer really doesn't enter into it significantly. Both trucks can easily haul what you're describing. You don't need to worrk much about trailer loads until you're getting upwards of 3.5-4 ton loaded trailers.


----------



## JCI Trans (Oct 21, 2008)

I agree totally with the 3/4 or better for a work vehicle, which it seems this will be. My brother has an '05 chevy 1500, never towed, plowed, or hauled anything heavy, and he has already gone through a set of brakes, (30,000 miles) and front wheel bearings on both sides. BTW, stay away from 05 chevy 1500's, he didnt realize til after he bought it that they went back to a DRUM BRAKE setup for that year...no stopping power at all!!!. That said, my '02 2500 hd has almost 95 k on it, towing, hauling and plowing since i got it and have had no related problems. (had a warped intake manifold, done under warranty). She still runs and looks like new!!


----------



## JCI Trans (Oct 21, 2008)

Forgot to mention, my HD's rear brakes lasted 65k, fronts went 80k. The half tons seem to eat them up muck faster


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Id buy a half ton RIGHT NOW, gmc's got awsome rebates on thier 1/2 ton extended cab 4.8L... I know im buying one

I wouldnt think twice about running a half ton as you descibed... Our 06 has plowed for 4 years now and last year we ran a snow-ex v-maxx 8500... 2 yard salter in it, this year were running a 1.5 yard salter in it... We load it up all the time, have air bags in the back and timbrens up front.... so far to date... Not 1 mechanical issue yet... and thats 4 years of doing this crap... heres proof that you dont need no 2500 just cause your gonna carry 2000 lbs... Id never buy a 2500 gasser.... cause there ALL 6.0 litres... I actually like driving my trucks, not stopping in at every other gas station and always being worried about umm... i dont want to drive that far because i'll have to spend soo much on gas... remeber the price of fuel a few months ago..........


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

IMO- do yourself a favor and get a 2500HD. I was in the same position when I was looking at what kind of truck to get 2 years ago. I opted to get a 2500HD as opposed to a 1500 because I knew I'd end up working the truck hard- and I want to really be able to put the truck to work without fear of it lasting. IMO- if you're doing commercial work- a 3/4ton HD is the way to go!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

TurbDies2500;713455 said:


> one 1/2 which is always having problems. Not to mention trying to pull the landscaping trailer with the two bobcat mowers on it is hell.


I'm not sure what 2 bobcat zrt mowers weight but it can't be that much. The company must have a pretty lame 1/2ton if it stuggles with them and a trailer.



sabres07;715701 said:


> If you are doing that much upgrading year to year, just go with the 3/4 ton truck....there will come a time when you will be glad you got a bigger truck.


I wish I would have gotten a 3/4 or 1ton. But mine is used for towing 9-10k and hauling 2-5k in the bed.



JDiepstra;756130 said:


> It sounds to me like you will be ok with the 1/2 ton. If the plow that was on the Wrangler is going on the 1/2 ton, no problem there. A couple mowers on a 6x10 trailer is what 4,000 lbs tops? No problem there. A bed full of mulch is what, a couple yards, and is no big deal and neither is a bed full of grass. If you want the half ton, go ahead and get it. Based on what you say you need it for it sounds like you will be fine. That said, man I love my 3/4 ton diesel. Remember, 1/2 ton these days is way more than a 1/2 ton capacity.


I use my 1/2ton as a 3/4ton and it does just fine. Just because it says 1500 on the door, doesn't mean it's a weak truck. For most around here 1/2ton = hd 3/4 or 1 ton, 3/4ton= 1.5ton, etc. Everything gets overworked, and everything still seams to work fine.



JCI Trans;756345 said:


> My brother has an '05 chevy 1500, never towed, plowed, or hauled anything heavy, and he has already gone through a set of brakes, (30,000 miles) and front wheel bearings on both sides. BTW, stay away from 05 chevy 1500's, he didnt realize til after he bought it that they went back to a DRUM BRAKE setup for that year...no stopping power at all!!!.


GM went back to drums due to the rear disc's not lasting long and being expensive to replace. And if his 1/2ton went through brakes at 30k and a set of wheel bearings something is wrong or he drives like it's a rally car. We (dad, sis, I, uncle,etc) have gm 1/2tons with 120k+ on them with original brakes and front end parts. Heck, I've got 17xk+ on my truck with original front end parts, did brakes 2 years ago on it around 145k.


----------

